# Show Off the Mutts!



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I want to see the mixed breeds out there that are known mixes. We get lots of breed guesses but sometimes its fun to see the mixes that are already known. I'm not talking about the dog that the shelter says is a shepherd lab cross or whatever but the ones that you know for sure whats in them. I think its interesting to see what traits show up in mixed breeds. I have some pictures to share but my computer isnt working right now so you guys will have to share first so lets see em!


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Here one of my boys!


















Are we having people guess what mixes they are?

Abe is Australian shepherd dog x Leopard dog. 
His temperament is very much like the other Australian shepherd i have owned just on overdrive.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

You can just list what they are and also it might be interesting to say which breeds temperament they favor. Your dog is gorgeous by the way!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Heres Nellie:

Nellie is a cross of Yellow Labrador, Shar pei, and Pit Bull. Her mother was a big wrinkly as ever shar pei X pit and her father was SAID to be lab and rottie but there was definitely no rottie in him, he just looked like your everyday yellow labrador.




























and Aija: 

Aija is a Pit Bull X American Bulldog


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Here's Jame: his mom was an Aussie and dad was 1/2 Aussie, 1/2 GSD. He has a 100% Aussie temperment. Honestly, his GSD side is so tiny I think it stops at the fact that he is brown/black. he loves to learn, is quite territorial, somewhat DA (wasn't properly socialized before I got him at 1 1/2 yrs old) and is very, very bright. 
He's my doggie soul-mate. As much as I love my other 2, he is so special because of all the work we did together to get him to the point he is now. There's still a bit to work on, but we are getting there.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Shadow's Shih Tzu X Poodle


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Nealy is a Yorkie Pappion Mix. 
She has the personality of a Cat. A very hyper cat. On Speed... with mountain climbing experience...


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW, they are all gorgeous. I am getting a mix soon, Australian Shepherd /Border Collie, can't wait to share pictures.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

This is Coco, a weimaraner/gsp mix, & DJ a boston terrier/minpin mix


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

This is Prophet...although we rescued him as a stray, we are 99% sure he is a German Shepherd/Great Dane mix. He may have the markings of a GSD, but his personality is Great Dane for sure! =)
Here's a pic from the day he found us:








One year later at 1y5m:








This summer at 4y8m:









Love, love, love him!!!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, you know even tho I say my dogs are a mix of this & that, heaven only KNOWS what actually went into the making of them!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!

My own mixed breed dogs I don't know for sure what all is in them just guesses so I will post some of dogs I know.

This one is a greyhound/husky mix. He's a pretty good mix of the two temperament wise. Lazy couch potato when he's indoors, strong prey drive, can run for long periods of time. He's an old man now



















Jare- Aija reminds me a lot of a puppy I watched this summer. They dont no what he is but I was thinking american bulldog mix










This guys mom was a lab and dad was a rotti


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

tw1n said:


> Nealy is a Yorkie Pappion Mix.
> She has the personality of a Cat. A very hyper cat. On Speed... with mountain climbing experience...


Haha sounds like she got the pap personality.


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

>


This is the prettiest dog I've ever seen!


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Cowgirl Kristin said:


> This is the prettiest dog I've ever seen!


Thank you!


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

Piper: Border Collie/ ACD mix.


----------



## rockin' robin (Dec 7, 2009)

My grandmother's dog, Dozer - Shih tzu/Pug mix. I saw him last week, and he's gotten his summer haircut, so now he's looking more Puggish than this picture. 










My mother's dog Sydney - My husband is convinced she's a lab/pug mix, so that's what we're going with.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Alvin is a Lab/Shar Pei mix. He got his looks from the Lab side of the family:










But his personality is all Shar Pei:


----------



## RoscoeThe Pup (Aug 17, 2010)

This is Roscoe!
His mother is a basset hound/sharpei and his dad is a lab/rhodesian ridgeback.
He gets his looks from the lab side but has a long body and short stubby legs.


----------



## caseybooboo (Aug 12, 2010)

He is a beautiful dog...


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Flash's father was a Rottweiler and her mother was a Puggle (pug/beagle):



















I looked up all 3 breed characteristics and came up with the following:

from her father the Rottweiler, she is bold, headstrong, a little wary of strangers, loves cold weather, needs minimal coat care, and of course her coloring.

from her mother the Puggle, pug characteristics would be her clownishness, snoring, demanding attention, her tail, stubbornness, and a tendency toward being overweight and beagle characteristics would be her nose and her love of sniffing and trailing especially her "selective deafness" when called, her love of digging, her incredible tolerance with children, once again her tendency toward being overweight, her size and lets not forget the baying.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Jackson is not 100% known since no papers or anything, but bottom line, he's either a Yorkie or a Silky. Nothing else is in there, atleast most likely not. So I'm not posting pics of him lol.

My moms dog who passed away last year was a cockapoo. Cocker Spaniel/Poodle.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Max, he's mostly husky with a dash of wolf


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

this is brom. he is supposed to be gsd x with gsd/husky 



















i forgot to add in a little description of his personality  he is super intense and focused dog. but, he does get silly and goofy and he is very playful. he is smart as a whip and can be super stubborn at times. we had a stand off last weekend when i told him to sit before i opened the door and he REFUSED. i waited him out and eventually about 5 minutes later he sat. brat!  haha! i love him to bits.


----------



## jenjen (Jul 21, 2010)

*Bruiser* is Shih Tzu / Bichon. He is a very head strong boy, and always tests the boundaries! But is an absolute love, and gets along with everyone (people, dogs, cats).










*Dakota* is Bullmastiff (mom) / Rotti/Lab (dad). So far she's all puppy!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

It's nice seeing everyone's mutts. =)

I have no idea what my mutt is, so I'm a little jealous of all of you who do know or who have a good idea.


----------



## Beastit (Jul 21, 2010)

This is Sasha, the 11 year old Sheltie - Pekingese mix! You can definitely see that they meet in the middle in almost every way lol .. o and she's shaven, she usually has much longer hair that's brown.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Cindy23323 said:


>


What's that Max is playing with??


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Roxie the fox


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Cindy23323 said:


> Roxie the fox


 absolutely adorable to see them playing together like that!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Max raised her, he played surrogate mommy to her, plus she was raised with a high content wolfdog puppy. I think she believes she's a wolfdog, lol






























Cleaning baby loki


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is Lexi. We think she is some kind of JRT b/c of the markings and non-soft coat. Then I'm thinking she has some type of sight hound in there because of her leggy-ness and incredible speed. She also has the hound eyes.


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

This is Pocky. She's a Pug/Rat Terrier mix. She mostly acts like a Pug.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

jenjen said:


>


This is way too cute!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

This is Gracie:


























She is a husky/gsd (?) and something...she is on the small side for being just those two breeds.

From what I have read, she favors the husky personality...stubborn, smart and stubborn (oh, did I say that twice?)


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Miss Mina, a lab/australian shepherd.

























And Upendi Sue, a gsd/husky mix.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I take it Mina takes after her aussie side hehe



upendi'smommy said:


> Miss Mina, a lab/australian shepherd.












she reminds me a lot of Boomer


----------



## Davey728 (Jul 20, 2010)

I will just go on record to say that Cindy has the coolest pack in the world. Wolfdogs and a fox.... I am jealous... stupid DC/Maryland Laws.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks. Yep theyre totally illegal in Maryland. I'm a little down south from you, I'm in the va. beach area


----------



## JosieC (Aug 24, 2010)

Tanky is a 8 year old Hound/newfoundland mix. he's like a mini Newf <3 Tanky Hes such a little jumper...


----------



## Davey728 (Jul 20, 2010)

Cindy23323 said:


> Thanks. Yep theyre totally illegal in Maryland. I'm a little down south from you, I'm in the va. beach area


So just wondering... you said the Fox was raised by Max? How did you get Max, and subsequently the Fox? (I really want to see more pictures of those two playing with your others... they are all absolutely incredible)


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

I worked with Wolfdog Rescue Resources and was sent up to Madison Virginia to pull Max from a shelter there. I was supposed to just foster him, but I failed fostering 101 miserably. After only a week he had us hooked and decided to be his forever home.

Now the fox story. My husband is a government contractor and travels alot, he was down in Florida at a shipyard and one of his co-workers came to him and told him about a local guy that was breeding foxes and that he had gotten stuck with two babies and if no one would take them that he was going to kill the babies, so the two of them went and picked the babies up. 
Over night i put the fox baby in a wire crate, when i got up in the morning, there was no fox in the crate. She had jumped up in down in it till the plastic pan on the bottom slid out and left the opening for the pan and was able to squeeze out threw there, I found her cuddled with Max in the living room.
If you look closely at this pic you can actually see her cuddeled with him as a baby










Max just adores babies and is really good with them. The next pics is of a puppy i went and picked up in Md. A puppy miller was shut down there, because theyre illegal and this was one of the babies. As you see she was a older baby and the breeder had never handled her, she was terrified of people and of animals but Max got her to come around to him. We ended up flying her to her new home about a week after that.


----------



## Davey728 (Jul 20, 2010)

Well you two are very very lucky!


----------



## JessicaC33 (Apr 10, 2020)

lauren17 said:


> I want to see the mixed breeds out there that are known mixes. We get lots of breed guesses but sometimes its fun to see the mixes that are already known. I'm not talking about the dog that the shelter says is a shepherd lab cross or whatever but the ones that you know for sure whats in them. I think its interesting to see what traits show up in mixed breeds. I have some pictures to share but my computer isnt working right now so you guys will have to share first so lets see em!


Hi,
We rescued our little girl in 2012, and the prevailing opinion was that she was a basenji/pit bull mix (because she howls & has the color/patterns of a "red" basenji, and because she has that wide pitbull grin & forehead stripe). Well, we got her DNA tested, and what a random surprise! It turns out she is 1/3 bulldog, 1/3 staffordshire terrier, and the third third is half chihuahua, quarter pomeranian, and quarter shitzu. She is so beautiful and truly one of a kind (unless she has siblings somewhere).
Hope this helps! )


----------



## pandora (Mar 19, 2010)

JessicaC33 said:


> Hi,
> We rescued our little girl in 2012, and the prevailing opinion was that she was a basenji/pit bull mix (because she howls & has the color/patterns of a "red" basenji, and because she has that wide pitbull grin & forehead stripe). Well, we got her DNA tested, and what a random surprise! It turns out she is 1/3 bulldog, 1/3 staffordshire terrier, and the third third is half chihuahua, quarter pomeranian, and quarter shitzu. She is so beautiful and truly one of a kind (unless she has siblings somewhere).
> Hope this helps! )


Hi this is a really old thread.. Why not start a new one for yourself and your beautiful dog in the introductions..


----------

